# Night of the Dead in Patzcuaro tour



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello group. I'm signing up for this tour and very excited. I love the celebration in Catemaco and it really makes you feel involved with the people. I found that they were very polite and welcoming as soon as I stopped staring like a deer in the headlights and put a friendly smile on my face. I stayed for hours breathing in the heavy scent of flowers, copal and food. The music played at the gravesights was enjoyable and I hated to leave.

This tour should be unforgettable. I am 62, healthy, active, outgoing and enthusiastic. I'm a nonsmoker and enjoy an evening margarita or cocktail, but no problem with alcohol. I'm hoping to find another single female to share a room with on this trip before I spend the extra pesos on a single.

I've lived in Catemaco for two years and love Mexico, please answer if interested in the tour.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

sunnyvmx said:


> Hello group. I'm signing up for this tour and very excited. I love the celebration in Catemaco and it really makes you feel involved with the people. I found that they were very polite and welcoming as soon as I stopped staring like a deer in the headlights and put a friendly smile on my face. I stayed for hours breathing in the heavy scent of flowers, copal and food. The music played at the gravesights was enjoyable and I hated to leave.
> 
> This tour should be unforgettable. I am 62, healthy, active, outgoing and enthusiastic. I'm a nonsmoker and enjoy an evening margarita or cocktail, but no problem with alcohol. I'm hoping to find another single female to share a room with on this trip before I spend the extra pesos on a single.
> 
> I've lived in Catemaco for two years and love Mexico, please answer if interested in the tour.


Sunny - you might want to mention where the tour is starting from.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm still getting the info from the tour operators. They are in Ajijic, but I don't have any information yet. Here is the website: Night of the Dead Ceremony in Pátzcuaro.

They may have someone to share a room with for me. I'm still waiting to hear.


----------

